# Hand Cleaner



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

FAVORITE HAND CLEANER? What do you use to clean those really grimy bean pickers?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Right now I have some pre moistened hand towels in a bucket made by Go-Jo.










I have used several other brands and they are all pretty much the same however, I do not like the Hercules ones. Sometimes I might get something on my face that I want to take off and the Hercules ones burn like a muther ...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I go Go-Jo. Also keep Purell hand sanitizer on hand to


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have used GoJo, simple green and scrubs hand wipes and have liked all three.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Man Im just glad noone has said gasoline yet.:thumbup: GO JO ORANGE:thumbsup:


----------

